# pastiche = απομίμηση (έργου, καλλιτέχνη, περιόδου) | συρραφή μοτίβων (που απομιμούνται πρωτότυπα έργα), παστίς



## Tsialas (Jun 2, 2013)

Οι αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι καλούνται να μου λύσουν αυτόν τον γρίφο, ειδικά οι θεατρόφιλοι.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 2, 2013)

Δεν το βρίσκω στα γλωσσάρια θεάτρου που έχω, αλλά μήπως πρόκειται για "συρραφή διαφορετικών σκηνών"; Έχεις κάποιο βοηθητικό στοιχείο;


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 2, 2013)

When we think of the Gods of Homer, and especially of their relations with
each other and the glamorous yet strangely uncomfortable world that they
inhabit, it is mainly episodes from the Iliad that come to mind and form our
picture. The one major exception, the story sung by the minstrel Demodocus
of the adultery of Ares and Aphrodite and the vengeance of Hephaestus
(viii.266–366), has been convincingly interpreted as a sophisticated pastiche
of Iliadic motifs.

Συρραφή είναι, απλώς να βρω αν υπάρχει ειδικός τεχνικός όρος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2013)

...

OED:
‖ *pastiche*, n. (pæˈstiːʃ) [F. ad. It. _pasticcio_: see prec.] = prec. Now in more general use than _pasticcio_. 

‖ *pasticcio* (paˈstittʃo) 
[It. pasticcio ‘any manner of pastie or pye’ (Florio), in med.L. _pastīcium_, deriv. of Com. Romanic _pasta_ paste.] 

A medley of various ingredients; a hotchpotch, farrago, jumble; 
_spec._ 
a. In the orig. It. sense, a pie containing numerous ingredients, of which macaroni and some form of meat are the chief constituents. 
b. An opera, cantata, or other composition, made up of various pieces from different authors or sources, a pot-pourri. 
c. A picture or design made up of fragments pieced together or copied with modification from an original, or in professed imitation of the style of another artist; also, the style of such a picture, etc.


Το _*παστίς*_. Λίνκια του γκουγκλ δεν βάζω λόγω τεχνικού κωλύματος, αλλά έχει κάμποσα στο θέατρο και γενικά στην τέχνη, π.χ.:

Αντί, λοιπόν, ένας νουνεχής βιβλιοπαρουσιαστής να αναφέρεται σε λογοκλοπή, παρουσιάζει τις όποιες ομοιότητες με άλλα έργα εντοπίζει, καταφεύγοντας στη χρήση όρων, που να συνάδουν προς τη δημιουργική διαδικασία. Βέβαια, στο θέμα της ορολογίας παίζει ρόλο και η ηλικία του βιβλιοπαρουσιαστή. Ένας μεγαλύτερος ιχνηλατεί επιδράσεις και υπαινίσσεται “συνομιλίες” με πρόγονους ή και αλλοεθνείς σύγχρονους. Ενώ, ένας νεότερος υιοθετεί τον φροϋδικής εμπνεύσεως όρο διακειμενικότητα, που σαν ομπρέλα καλύπτει συνειδητές και ασύνειδες συνομιλίες τόσο των συγγραφέων όσο και των κειμένων. Με αυτήν την κάπως ασαφή γλώσσα, παρουσιάζεται ένα μυθιστόρημα, που δανείζεται αυτούσια χωρία αλλότριων πηγών, ή και αποτελείται εξ ολοκλήρου από αυτά. Η δεύτερη περίπτωση περιγράφεται συνήθως με πλειάδα εξεζητημένων όρων, από τον βυζαντινής καταγωγής όρο *κέντρωνας* μέχρι τους γαλλικούς _παστίς_ και _κολάζ_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

Το αστείο είναι ότι ο όρος που λημματογραφεί ο Πάπυρος (για το (β) του daeman) δεν είναι το γαλλικό _παστίς_, αλλά ο αρχικός ιταλικός, το _παστίτσιο_. Σε αποδόσεις θα πρέπει να δώσουμε ίσως την έμφαση στην *απομίμηση*. Όχι στην _παρωδία_. Και η _συρραφή_ δεν χρειάζεται αφού έχουμε τον πληθυντικό, αλλά μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι μια «συρραφή θεμάτων κατ' απομίμηση της Ιλιάδας». Αλλού, βέβαια, μας κάνει και το _ποτ-πουρί_, που πηγαίνει προς το _συνονθύλευμα_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Μα πώς μου ξέφυγε; Το _παστίτσιο_ υπάρχει και στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*παστίτσιο (το)* [SUP]2[/SUP] το λογοτεχνικό, μουσικό και γενικότ. καλλιτεχνικό έργο, το οποίο συντίθεται κατά μίμηση πρωτότυπου έργου, τού οποίου αναπαράγει μοτίβα ή τεχνικά στοιχεία. [ΕΤΥΜ < γαλλ. _pastiche _< ιταλ. _pasticcio _(βλ. λ. _παστίτσιο_)].

Να και οι απαραίτητες λέξεις: _μοτίβα... κατά μίμηση..._


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 3, 2013)

Το παστίς δεν είχε τύχει να το πετύχω μέχρι τώρα, ενώ το παστίτσιο το έχω διαβάσει δυο-τρεις φορές για όπερες. Το φουρνιστό είναι φυσικά εκτός συναγωνισμού. Αν καταλήγουμε εδώ ως προς την ορολογία, το επόμενο ερώτημα είναι τι υπερισχύει στη χρήση και τι θα μπορούσε να μπει σε ένα βιβλίο που απευθύνεται σε αναγνώστες του Ομήρου και όχι κατ' ανάγκην θεατρόφιλους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Προσωπικά το παστίτσιο θα το έβαζα μόνο πάνω στο πιάτο μου. Προχτές μόλις περιποιήθηκα ένα αριστουργηματικό. Το _παστίς_, έτσι κι έτσι. Ίσως φταίει που έχω συνηθίσει το εγγλέζικο. Ωστόσο, δεν θεωρώ ότι έχεις εδώ κάποιον τρανταχτό όρο που θα θέλεις να αναφερθείς σε ολόκληρη την ιστορία του είδους. Οι συνδυασμοί των λέξεων _συρραφή_ και _απομίμηση_ (ή της μιας από τις δύο) νομίζω ότι φτάνουν και περισσεύουν.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 3, 2013)

motif=μοτίβο (στο θέατρο συγκεκριμένα)... αλλά και αλλού.


----------



## Earion (Jun 3, 2013)

Μου είναι τόσο ξένο το _παστίτσιο _με τη σημασία που δίνει το ΛΚΝ που δεν μπορώ ούτε να χαμογελάσω (ούτε, πολύ περισσότερο, θα μου περνούσε από το μυαλό να ψάξω σε τέτοιο λήμμα). Και θα εκπλαγώ στο μέγιστο αν βρεθεί έστω και μία (1) τέτοια περίπτωση χρήσης στη βιβλιογραφία. Μπροστά σ' αυτό το φάντασμα είμαι διατεθειμένος ακόμα και το _παστίς _να δεχτώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> motif=μοτίβο (στο θέατρο συγκεκριμένα)... αλλά και αλλού.


Καλημέρα. Ο δείκτης μπλαμπλά είναι καταφανώς σε βάρος του ελληνικού *επαναλαμβανόμενο θέμα*.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ο δείκτης μπλαμπλά είναι καταφανώς σε βάρος του ελληνικού *επαναλαμβανόμενο θέμα*.



Και αν το μοτίβο αποδίδεται "επαναλαμβανόμενο θέμα", τότε τι κάνουμε με το leitmotiv/ leitmotif; ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Αυστηρά αυστηρά, το *leitmotiv* είναι *κυρίαρχο θέμα*. Αλλά για το τουρλού-τουρλού:


*motif*
noun
1a decorative image or design, especially a *repeated one* forming a pattern: _the colourful hand-painted motifs which adorn narrowboats_
-- a decorative device applied to a garment or textile: _floral or other motifs are then appliquéd to net veils_

2 a *dominant* or *recurring* idea in an artistic work: _superstition is a recurring motif in the book_
Music a *leitmotif* or figure (see figure (sense 5 of the noun)): in this opera, Verdi used identifying motifs

3 Biochemistry a distinctive sequence on a protein or DNA, having a three-dimensional structure that allows binding interactions to occur. 
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/leitmotif?q=leitmotiv


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

...
Λάιτ μοτίφ ή μάλλον λαϊτμοτίφ (π.χ. εκεί). :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 3, 2013)

_Εδώ_ ν' αφήσω ένα παστίτσιο  συμπίλημα ή δεν το παραγγείλατε εσείς;


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Λάιτ μοτίφ ή μάλλον λαϊτμοτίφ (π.χ. εκεί). :)


Εδώ έρχεται και δικαιώνεται ο pidyo. Τι _λάιτ μοτίφ_ και _λαϊτμοτίφ_ τσαμπουνάς, θα σου πει, πιο ευγενικά από μένα. Η λύση είναι μία: _λάιτμοτίφ_. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

bernardina said:


> _Εδώ_ ν' αφήσω ένα παστίτσιο συμπίλημα ή δεν το παραγγείλατε εσείς;


Excuse me, Miss, that's a hotchpotch; I specifically ordered a gumbo, αχταρμά τουρλού μπαμιέ. 
A near miss.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Είναι πάντως από τις σπάνιες φορές όπου έχουμε βρει τον ακριβή όρο σε δύο έγκυρες πηγές και συμφωνούμε όλοι ότι δεν μπορούμε να τον βάλουμε στον τίτλο.


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 3, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απόψεις σας και την έρευνά σας. Επειδή έχει τύχει να συναντήσω το "παστίτσιο" μερικές φορές ως όρο για την όπερα, δεν τον απορρίπτω εντελώς, ωστόσο θα αφήσω την επιμελήτρια να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα. Επίσης, επειδή θεωρώ ότι το "theme" ή "subject" μπορεί να έχει ευρύτερη σημασία από το "motif", όπως και το θέμα από το μοτίβο (πχ. το "θέμα" ενός καλλιτεχνικού έργου δεν ταυτίζεται με το "μοτίβο" ενός έργου), προτιμώ τη διάκριση αυτών των όρων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Θα μπορούσαμε βέβαια να κάνουμε μια διάκριση και να βάλουμε τη διορθωμένη μεταγραφή της ιταλικής λέξης, χωρίς το άχρηστο -ι-: *παστίτσο*.

Και να αμέσως αμέσως ένα εύρημα, αρκεί να καταλάβω τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής:

Υπάρχουν έργα τα οποία σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου αποτελούνται από τμήματα έργων άλλων συνθετών (π.χ. _Μωσαϊκό_ του Παστίτσο). 
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κολάζ


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2013)

Μόνο εμένα μου θύμισε το μωσαϊκό του παστίτσιου έδεσμα με σοκολάτα και μακαρόνια;


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

...
Questo grande pasticcio - Gianni Morandi






Tu mi intrighi, tu mi streghi
tu mi illudi e poi ti neghi
questa volta non mi freghi
dillo adesso dimmi cosa tu vuoi


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 3, 2013)

Παρατηρώ ωστόσο ότι το παστίτσιο, στις λιγοστές εμφανίσεις του, περιορίζεται στη μουσική (http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Παστίτσιο_(μουσική) και υπάρχει μια διαφορά στους αγγλικούς όρους.

In music, a pasticcio or pastiche is an *opera or other musical work* composed of works by different composers who may or may not have been working together, or an adaptation or localization of an existing work that is loose, unauthorized, or inauthentic.

Αλλά...

A pastiche is a work of *art*, *literature, film*, music or *architecture *that closely imitates the work of a previous artist, usually distinguished from parody in the sense that it celebrates rather than mocks the work it imitates.

Ενδεχομένως αυτή η λεπτή διαφορά να παίζει και στα Ελληνικά, αν κρίνουμε από τη χρήση του παστίς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Η διαφορά στις ελληνικές χρήσεις (γιατί τα λεξικά, είπαμε, τα ρίχνουν όλα στον ιταλικό όρο) οφείλεται στο ότι οι Εγγλέζοι χρησιμοποιούν τον ιταλικό όρο μόνο για τη μουσική και τον γαλλικό για όλα. Και οι χρήσεις ακολουθούν τα αγγλικά κείμενα, όχι τα ελληνικά λεξικά.

Το μωσαϊκό του παστίτσου...


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Το μωσαϊκό του παστίτσου...



Ορίστε, φρεσκότατο, ζεματάει (λέμε τώρα) και καλή σας όρεξη. Προσοχή στις απομιμήσεις. :inno:


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2013)

Το παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται πρόχειρα στο νου τώρα που μιλούμε για παστίς είναι μια πολύ πρόσφατη και, απ’ ό,τι ειπώθηκε, πετυχημένη παράσταση μπαρόκ όπερας που δόθηκε στη Μετροπόλιταν της Νέας Υόρκης το χειμώνα του 2011-2012 με τον τίτλο _Το μαγεμένο νησί_ (The enchanted island). Ο συνθέτης αυτού του συμπιλήματος, Τζέρεμυ Σαμς, είχε τη θαυμάσια ιδέα να μαζέψει σαράντα τέσσερις άριες από διαφορετικούς συνθέτες του 17ου αιώνα, κυρίως Χαίντελ, Βιβάλντι και Ραμώ, να βάλει σ’ αυτές αγγλικούς στίχους και να τις συρράψει σε μια εξωφρενική πλοκή κατακλέβοντας τον Σαίξπηρ. Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, σύμφωνα με το «σενάριο», τα δύο ερωτευμένα ζευγάρια από το _Όνειρο καλοκαιρινής νύχτας_ (Δημήτριος και Ελένη, Λύσανδρος και Ερμία) φεύγουν για ταξίδι του μέλιτος, ναυαγούν στο νησί του Πρόσπερου της _Τρικυμίας _και το τι συμβαίνει δεν περιγράφεται. Με επιπρόσθετους επινοημένους χαρακτήρες (ως και από μηχανής θεό, τον Ποσειδώνα, για να τον παίξει ο Πλάθιντο Ντομίνγκο) και περιπλοκές στην εξέλιξη, αλλά με πολύ γούστο και προσοχή στην αυθεντικότητα, η ευρηματική αυτή φαντασίωση συνεπήρε το κοινό. (Ήταν από τις παραστάσεις που δείχνει το Μέγαρο Μουσικής σε απευθείας σύνδεση με τη Νέα Υόρκη). Δείτε εδώ το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα για τη μουσική (The Music of The Enchanted Island).

Οι ερμηνείες όλων ήταν εξαιρετικές· στη διεύθυνση της μουσικής, ο Γουίλλιαμ Κρίστι. Για να πάρετε μιαν ιδέα από την οπτική πανδαισία, κάνετε κλικ στις εικόνες, κι αν θέλετε να απολαύσετε την ηχητική πλευρά, ακούστε ένα δείγμα (χωρίς κίνηση): είναι μια άρια του Βιβάλντι («Agitata da due venti»), που την ερμηνεύει η υπέροχη (και ωραιότατη) Ντανιέλ Ντε Νίζε, που έπαιζε με τσαχπινιά το πνεύμα Άριελ.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 4, 2013)

_Ευχαριστούμε_, Εαρίωνα.;)


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2013)

Το ήξερα ότι θα ανταποκρινόσουν Μπερναρντίνα ;)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2015)

Παστίτσιο και παστίς στη Βικιπαίδεια: παστίτσιο (μουσική). Να προσθέσω για τον όρο του τίτλου ότι το μουσικό παστίτσιο δεν είναι απλή απομίμηση, αλλά έχει θετικό πρόσημο. Ενδιαφέρον έχει επίσης ότι σύμφωνα με την αγγλική βικιπαίδεια, έχουμε δύο όρους, το pastiche και το pasticcio, από τους οποίους ο δεύτερος χρησιμοποιείται για την όπερα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

Palavra said:


> ... Ενδιαφέρον έχει επίσης ότι σύμφωνα με την αγγλική βικιπαίδεια, έχουμε δύο όρους, το pastiche και το pasticcio, από τους οποίους ο δεύτερος χρησιμοποιείται για την όπερα.



Συμφωνεί και το OED:



daeman said:


> ...
> 
> OED:
> ‖ *pastiche*, n. (pæˈstiːʃ) [F. ad. It. _pasticcio_: see prec.] = prec. Now in more general use than _pasticcio_.
> ...


----------

